# C:\windows\system32\config desktop is not accessible access is denied



## Ahlsorahna (May 10, 2004)

When I boot my Vista computer, I get this error:

C:\\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\desktop is not accessible. Access is Denied.

also, many programs won't launch, like I got IE to launch but firefox wouldn't. symantic is obviously working...

my windows look like win 98 though, it's not pretty like vista, it's the gray square boxy windows...

this is a very odd problem, so I am really not sure what to do... I think that the problem may have resulted from a mod I added to The Sims 3 a few days ago, but the computer has been turned on and off a couple times and not had any problems... is it normal for a thing like that to be so delayed if that's the case? Anyway, I went to delete the mods that I'd downloaded and now it appears as if my entire Sims 3 program folder is gone, as well... has anyone seen anything like this before?

Oh, here is the hijack this log I just scanned it a minute ago...

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:53:33 PM, on 6/12/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\SmcGui.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\vVX6000.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\acrotray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\MOM.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CCC.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://www.exchange.iu.edu/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Windows\system32\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Conversion Toolbar Helper - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: SmartSelect - {F4971EE7-DAA0-4053-9964-665D8EE6A077} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Windows\system32\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX6000] C:\Windows\vVX6000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS4ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\CS4ServiceManager\CS4ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Acrobat Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrobat_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acrobat Assistant 8.0] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 9.0\Acrobat\Acrotray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe_ID0ENQBO] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Adobe\ADOBEV~2\Server\bin\VERSIO~2.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append Link Target to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppendSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Append to Existing PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIEAppend.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert Link Target to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECaptureSelLinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert to Adobe PDF - res://C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEFavClient.dll/AcroIECapture.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5C6698D9-7BE4-4122-8EC5-291D84DBD4A0} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader3.cab
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {D6E7CFB5-C074-4D1C-B647-663D1A8D96BF} (Facebook Photo Uploader 4) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader4_5.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Acer HomeMedia Connect Service - CyberLink - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Live\Acer HomeMedia Connect\Kernel\DMS\CLMSServer.exe
O23 - Service: ePerformance Service (AcerMemUsageCheckService) - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Version Cue CS4 - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Adobe Version Cue CS4\Server\bin\VersionCueCS4.exe
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - AMD - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - HiTRSUT - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: eRecovery Service (eRecoveryService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRecoveryService.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: PCLEPCI - Pinnacle Systems GmbH - C:\Windows\system32\drivers\pclepci.sys
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Management Client (SmcService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Smc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Access Control (SNAC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\SNAC.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Endpoint Protection (Symantec AntiVirus) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Symantec Endpoint Protection\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11332 bytes

I am on the administrator profile, so there should not be any permission problems but it appears to still be some kind of permission error... I've been scanning with symantic for 84 minutes and as of yet have found nothing...


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi there, try this solution I found at another website:


Create an alternate account by going into safemode and creating an account in Control Panel > Users
Use the alternate account to temporarily turn off UAC (use method 4 here)
Log out of the alternate/new account and log onto the original/problem account (it should now start correctly)
Turn off the Windows sidebar. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/disable-windows-sidebar-in-vista/
Turn UAC back on (like method 4 above)
Log off the poblem account & log back on just to be sure. Then try turning the sidebar back on.
If all is good, delete the new/alternate user account
Here's a few more solutions:
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-2998691.php


----------



## Ahlsorahna (May 10, 2004)

mine isn't a problem with the sidebar, i don't even have the sidebar on. but for some reason it is better after another reboot... i'm still afraid there was a virus or something doing this, so if anyone sees anything in the hijack this that they think is a problem, please still comment on here so i can fix it


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok. If you will notice, I picked the solution from those websites that related to your error specifically, not the sidebar. Disabling UAC was the important part, not disabling the sidebar.

I don't see anything in the log, but if you wish to have this topic moved to the malware removal forums, please click on the "Report" button on your first post, and request to have it moved for scanning.


----------



## Ahlsorahna (May 10, 2004)

well i requested that it be moved...i wish you wouldn't use such a condescending tone of voice with me... regardless, as my message was saying that the problem went away after another reboot... anyway, UAC /was/ off, so maybe turning it back on is what fixed it... 

To anyone reading this:
like i said, the initial problem is better, it's not doing the weird picture or the access denied, but I'm still concerned that there was some kind of malware causing this error, so if you could kindly look at the HiJack this log and see if you recognize anything out of place, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

